

Random Tweet of Kindness - jaredsilver
http://randomtweetofkindness.com

======
jaredsilver
I recently stumbled upon a cool website which allows you to send a "random
tweet of kindness."

From the site:

Random Tweet of Kindness is a website which enables anyone with thirty seconds
and an internet connection to make someone's day anonymously.

The idea was born from the notion that in a world full of negativity, we could
all use more kind, gratifying words in our lives.

With Random Tweet of Kindness, all you have to do to make someone's day is
choose a friend from Twitter, type in their username along with a few kind
words, and click send!

